# Don't Pee On Yourself!



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

And don't let your dogs run loose on the mountain.
http://www.ksl.com/?sid=30993588&ni...dog-on-mt-timpanogos-hiker-says&s_cid=queue-4


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

The older I get the more I worry about this.:grin:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

sounds like you shouldn't pee on your dog....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Woooo! Just looked at a calendar, our hunt is just a tad over a month away!


-DallanC


----------



## koltraynor (Jun 16, 2014)

Read the comments on sltrib. People calling the rescuers lazy. Good entertainment.


----------

